
PrePAN - Social Reviewing for Perl Modules - draegtun
http://prepan.org/
======
telemachos
This looks outstanding. The idea itself is terrific: encourage and help more
people to contribute to Perl via CPAN. I would love to see a similar site for
Ruby. (There are good tutorials available for making a first gem, but this is
a more open chance to get feedback on actual code.)

Other things I like about it:

1\. Easy sign-up via Github or Twitter.

2\. The source code will be available on Github. (There's a repo, but so far
just for issues. There's tons of Perl examples for all sorts of things, but I
don't know so many examples of modern websites made with Perl. Maybe I'm
looking in the wrong places.)

3\. Nice, clear, modern looking site.

Congrats and thanks to @kentaro[1]

[1] <https://twitter.com/#!/kentaro>

~~~
draegtun
_examples of modern websites made with Perl_

Ones that come to mind that are on Github:

* <https://metacpan.org/> || <https://github.com/CPAN-API/metacpan-web>

* <http://www.github-meets-cpan.com/> || <https://github.com/plu/github-meets-cpan>

* <http://lmctfy.org/> || <https://github.com/nuba/Let-Me-CPAN-That-For-You>

* <http://www.stargit.net> || <https://github.com/franckcuny/StarGit>

* <http://sunaba.plackperl.org/> || <https://github.com/miyagawa/Sunaba>

* <http://explorer.metacpan.org/> || <https://github.com/tokuhirom/MetaCPANExplorer>

* <http://frepan.org/> || <https://github.com/tokuhirom/frepan>

* bootylicious || <https://github.com/vti/bootylicious>

* showmetheshell || <https://github.com/vti/showmetheshell>

* showmethedesktop || <https://github.com/vti/showmethedesktop>

------
draegtun
Announcement on Perl News: [http://perlnews.org/2011/10/prepan-perl-code-
review-and-disc...](http://perlnews.org/2011/10/prepan-perl-code-review-and-
discussion-site-launches/)

    
    
      The site focuses on code review and discussions, with the 
      goal of helping module authors get feedback, suggestions 
      and help before they upload a new module to CPAN.

~~~
draegtun
Also just come across this blog post by _kentaro_ (PrePan author) from last
week (was on hols so i missed it till now!):
[http://blogs.perl.org/users/kentaro/2011/10/introducing-
to-p...](http://blogs.perl.org/users/kentaro/2011/10/introducing-to-
prepan.html)

------
hsmyers
Despite the quality look of the site, it appears to need a little work---at
least so far as the sign-up mechanism goes. The twitter approach is broken. I
don't have a get hub account so I didn't test that. I also (personal
preference here) would prefer a sign up without a dependency on any other
service---CPAN certainly doesn't care, why should PrePAN care? Although I
suppose it might have been a matter of expediency, quicker to develop or
something.

~~~
draegtun
_The twitter approach is broken_

That maybe fixed now? -
<http://twitter.com/#!/prepanorg/status/131677501289271296>

------
m0shen
Sign up / Sign in doesn't seem to work ATM.

~~~
perlgeek
Github sign in works for me (I signed up earlier, so not my first try).

